# How to decline the word myymälä?



## kakamme

I need to know how to decline correctly the word ''*myymälä''.
Thank you.*


----------



## Määränpää

Welcome to the forum!

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/myymälä#Declension

Maybe Wiktionary should be added to the "Online Resources" sticky thread? It's not currently there.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/myymälä#Declension
> 
> Maybe Wiktionary should be added to the "Online Resources" sticky thread? It's not currently there.



Are there any non-Wiki websites that contain noun-declensions for Finnish words?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Are there any non-Wiki websites that contain noun-declensions for Finnish words?



http://joukahainen.puimula.org/


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> http://joukahainen.puimula.org/



Thanks!


----------



## kakamme

Thank you.


----------

